# Can a person survive without Antidepressants?



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I was just wondering if anyone can truly survive without antidepressants?I have been playing this game for 8 years and I am fed up.I went to my doctor after she set up this schedule for me to get off of Effexor. She put me on Pamelor which has helped me sleep and not be anxious. I was down to 37.5mg of Effexor and suppose to quit that day. She said since its going good why quit. I feel she isn't listening to me. She was suppose to get me off of it because it made me feel bad.So that night, 2 days ago I dropped the Effexor. Of course now I feel like ####. I know its probably withdrawal. The Pamelor lets me sleep. Only 25mg.I am so confused I am ready to just open the toilet to it all.Just wondered if anyone ever went off of all this stuff and survived???Vamplady


----------



## kristyann (Feb 5, 2003)

I weaned myself off of Effexor very gradually. I was doing well on it but wanted to see if I could funcition without. Was doing okay for awhile until I had some increased stresses in my life. Tried to go back on but it made me very hyper and couldn't sleep. I have xanax to use occasionally when I'm feeling extremely anxious.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

People do, but you have to have the condition you are taking them for well controlled by other means.Otherwise whatever you are taking them for just comes back.K.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

In my opinion i cant function without anti-depressants (i am talking about myself not everyone on here)Before i went on to any meds for depression i felt id lose my sanity and im being perfectly honest, with them i feel an awful lot better than i did before..I dont intend to stay on them for the rest of my life, but for the time being i feel i really do need them.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

my answer is no- find one that works and stay with it until it quits working- then try something else.


----------

